# H1Z1: King of the Kill vs. Playerunknown's Battlegrounds



## KaffeeMitMilch (11. April 2017)

Hey,

mein Bro schenkte mir zwei 20€ Steam Karten und ich frage mich was ich mir davon holen soll.

ich bin auf H1Z1 und Battlegrounds gestoßen, vom Prinzip her macht es mich ziemlich neugierig.
da ich mir leider nur eins von beiden holen kann, wollte ich mal fragen was das bessere (nach eurer Ansicht) von den beiden ist.

hoffe mir kann da einer bei der Entscheidung helfen  für eine andere Perle die vielleicht gerade im Sale ist wäre ich auch mega dankbar 


Grüßle


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. April 2017)

PUBG ist von dem Typen, der die Arma und H1Z1 Mod damals gemacht hat.

Hat also das meiste Potential aus meiner Sicht(und ist jetzt sogar schon besser, wie ich finde).


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. April 2017)

Habe sowohl H1z1 als auch PUBG gespielt und während ich mich mit H1Z1 nie wirklich anfreunden konnte hat mich PUBG sofort gefesselt.
Das hat hauptsächlich 2 Gründe: 

1. PUBG ist deutlich taktischer und langsamer als H1Z1, hier läuft man (gegen Ende hin) wirklich von Deckung zu Deckung und plant die besten Wege zur nächsten Safezone, auf Autos wird relativ schnell komplett verzichtet da diese viel zu viel Lärm  machen und die eigene Deckung verraten. In H1Z1 steigt man ins Auto, brettert zur nächsten Safezone, springt bei voller Fahrt aus dem Auto, steigt wieder ein und brettert weiter.

2. Das Waffenhandling in PUBG ist viel viel Intuitiver und man kann die Waffen durch Aufsätze an seine eigenen Vorlieben anpassen (Red dot, Holo, 4x Scope etc.).


----------



## hazelol (19. April 2017)

habe mir auch PUBG geholt. Hatte vorher keine H1Z1 erfahrungen. grundsätzlich macht mir PUBG eine menge spaß, auch einige meiner freunde sagen PUBG sei besser als H1Z1. kann ich so nicht bestätigen da mir der vergleich fehlt. 

allerdings kann ich einmal meine eindrücke des spiels mitteilen. 

die map ist sehr groß was je nach dropzone und der safezone schon einmal eine ordentliche strecke zurückgelegt werden muss. was teilweise ohne fahrzeug nicht möglich ist leider sind fahrzeuge relativ selten was die sache dann erschwert mal in die safezone zu kommen wenn man meilenweit weg gelandet ist. 

die waffen auswahl ist akzeptabel, ausrüstungen gibt es für jeden bedarf verschiedene auswahlmöglichkeiten, sofern man das glück hat und diese finden konnte. 
so gibt es beispielsweise 3 pistolen (9mm, Modell1911 und Revolver) 3 shotguns (Auto Schrottze, Pumpaction und 2-Läufige), 3 MPs (UMP, Uzi und Thomson) 4 Assault Rifles (H&K416, M16, SCAR-L, AK), Heavy MG (M60), 4 Sniper Rifles (Karabiner, Autosniper, AWP und noch eine weitere ähnlich der AWP), sowie granaten (Smoke, Flashbang Molotov, HE)

Ausätze umfassen diverse Zielhilfen RedDot Holo, AHOG (4x Zoom) Scope (8x Zoom) Scope (16x Zoom soll es geben hab ich noch nie gefunden) erweiterebare und schnellwechsel Magazine, sowie diverse Schalldämpfer Mündungsdämpfer und Kompensatoren. 

Insgesamt gibt es mehr als genug was man suchen und finden kann. logischerweise gibt es gebiete indenen mit erhöhter chance bessere ausrüstung spawnen kann, jedoch gibt es keine garantie dafür. dennoch sind diese gebiete immer heiß umkämpft was dafür sorgt das dort einiges an action am start ist. wohingegen es in weniger interessanten gebieten recht langweilig ist und man eher seine ruhe hat. 

Sobald die ersten spieler eliminiert wurden und nur noch etwa die hälfte am leben ist sollte man recht taktisch an das spiel gehen. man wird idr mit dem rambo style kein erfolg haben, was mir grundsätzlich sehr gut gefällt. allerdings muss ich hier auch direkt den einzigen kritikpunkt der mir spontan einfällt anprangern. der waffen schaden ist mmn noch nicht balanced. 
alles schön und gut mit den ganzen rüstungen aber wenn jem mit nem .300 anschießt dann läuft der jenige nicht mit gleicher geschwindigkeit weiter desweiteren sollten headshots immer tödlich sein auch mit helm der bei höheren kalibern sowieso sinnlos ist, den wenn die kugel den helm nicht penetriert, dann wird dieser derartig deformiert das der effekt der selbe ist. nunja ist ja noch early access. dennoch passt es nich so ganz zusammen mit sehr realistisch etc. 

insgesamt ist PUBG ganz klar eine kaufempfehlung es macht sehr viel spaß vor allem mit anderen zusammen.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (26. April 2017)

Ich spiele auch kein H1Z1, habe mir aber PUBg geholt, da es sehr interessant aussah. Mittlerweile nach 30 Stunden Spielzeit muss ich sagen, dass es wirklich eine sehr gute Investition war. 
Vor allem mit anderen zusammen im Duo oder Squad macht es extrem viel Spaß. Und die Matches dauern auch nicht allzu lange. Nach 30-40 Minuten ist ein Spiel vorbei. Wenn man früher stirbt auch früher 

Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## parad0xr (30. April 2017)

Ich habe heute auch angefangen PLAYERUNKNOWN`S Battleground zu spielen und muss sagen es macht wirklich spaß. Allerdings finde ich schade es kein Freundesystem gibt. Oft kommunizieren die Leute garnicht und machen im Squad oder Duo dann ihr eigenes Ding. Und wenn ich mal mit jemand coolem zusammen komme hat man keine chance im nachhinein nochmal gemeinsam zu spielen, da man ihn zwar finden aber nicht irgendwie adden oder auf steam nachträglich adden kann. So kann man fast garkeine festen Mitstreiter finden mit denen man regelmäßig mal spielen kann. Müsste solange es das system noch nicht gibt mal ein Thread für Leute die noch gerne ein paar mehr feste Mitstreiter in Playerunknowns hätten.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. Mai 2017)

@über mir

hier haben ein Paar Leute gepostet: PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS (Spielersuche)


Und ja, stimme dir zu. Es bräuchte einen "stay as team"-Button im Spiel.


----------



## Manston (17. Mai 2017)

Beides gespielt und muss sagen Battlegrounds macht deutlich mehr Spaß also meine Empfehlung


----------



## MOD6699 (7. September 2017)

Der Typ war auch bei H1Z1 King beteiligt


----------



## DaTaD (9. Oktober 2017)

PUBG ist um Welten besser!


----------

